# wonderwall projector. new led bulb



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

bert1913 said:


> i bought one of those wonderwall projector for $35.00 w/shipping from woot.com.
> I then ordered one of these led spotlight bulbs from amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051SRHWA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> 4 watts vs 50 watts. after I installed this bulb I disconnected the cooling fan because the led bulbs run cool.
> I did a 10 hour test run with no problems. also I adjusted the color to 20 and the contrast to 9.
> works very well.





Drastic improvement?? Just a lil improvement? I too just acquired a wonder-wall for 35,,, was'nt sure what to do on making it a lil brighter...


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> Drastic improvement?? Just a lil improvement? I too just acquired a wonder-wall for 35,,, was'nt sure what to do on making it a lil brighter...


just about the same brightness. I just love that it uses only 4 watts and with the fan disconnected it is very quiet. I played "big scream tv volume 2" with the color setting at 20 and contrast set at 9.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Any pics or videos comparing?


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Im happy with mine for my Hallowindow n Terror Eyes stuff


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Any pics or videos comparing?


the pics i took do not show up very well


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Perfect! The fan is so loud! I haven't opened mine up; Is it easy to figure out how to disconnect the fan?


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

SavageEye said:


> Perfect! The fan is so loud! I haven't opened mine up; Is it easy to figure out how to disconnect the fan?


don't tell anyone, but i cut the wires to the fan and taped them.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

might have to look into this!

i have 3 i got from woot & 2 that i had purchased previously.

just recently got a pico projector and am thinking of taking a video comparing the 2.

i also picked up a "real" projector, used of course!

it would be gr8 to get some more brightness from the wonderwalls

this looks interesting http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Life...f=sr_1_22?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1337570833&sr=1-22

amk


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

when I took apart my wonderwall the enclosure surrounding the light had 2 pieces of silver reflective tape taped to it. I was thinking if you add 2 more pieces to completely surround the bulb that this would produce more reflective light. maybe brightening the picture?


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

bert1913 said:


> when I took apart my wonderwall the enclosure surrounding the light had 2 pieces of silver reflective tape taped to it. I was thinking if you add 2 more pieces to completely surround the bulb that this would produce more reflective light. maybe brightening the picture?


update: I made a tube out of aluminum foil and surrounded the led light to the lense. this made no difference. A lamp with higher lumens is the only way to brighten picture.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

got the led bulb from my previous posting ...

not recommended as it is significantly dimmer

tested a ge halogen 99370 from walmart, not as bright either but better than the led 

so far, nothing that i've tried has beat the stock bulb

amk


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

annamarykahn said:


> got the led bulb from my previous posting ...
> 
> not recommended as it is significantly dimmer
> 
> ...


you have to use a spotlight


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

the led bulb that i tried is this









looked like it had promise

the search continues

amk


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's the info thread; http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...or-bulb-brighter-led-bulb-jon-hyers-dvds.html


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I bought one of the wonderwall projectors once, but I must have gotten a bad one. The resolution was poor with lots of lines and it sounded like a diesel truck engine. Hope yours is much better. 

Love the LED light idea. I use them everywhere I can in our haunt.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

well, for the price the wonderwalls are a marvel ... either that or i'm a sucker because i have 5

i'm hoping to find a light source that i can use with them that will brighten up the image

can't do a thing about the resolution, though

anyways, i'm hoping to find an led bulb, but i'm thinking that it'll probably have to be at least 10watts, at least based upon what i've tried so far ...

i'll be trying the recommended non-led bulb in the thread that irishguy suggested above

amk


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

good call, how did it effect the brightness


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

bighead said:


> good call, how did it effect the brightness


it was bright as John Wells


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

bert1913 said:


> it was bright as John Wells


what is a john wells, is it a type of bulb...............


----------



## 1wicked2008 (Oct 10, 2012)

yours had reflective tape on it ?? mine didn't i put aluminum foil in there ..and added a frenal lens to direct all the light to the inside main lens.. it's brighter i can watch it with the lights on now at least ..and i was thinking of adding.. 1" 1/2 pvc pipe lined inside with aliminum foil from the light to the inside lens for no light loss
i posted the mod on here don't remember which one ..my mod seems to work pretty well


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just bought one and was wondering about how to make it brighter. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I ended up giving up on it and sold mine. I now buy used projectors on eBay for $100 - $150. More expensive - yes. Its worth the piece of mind and quality to me.


----------

